# Got Chaeto



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Snorkeling last week I saw large area with so much chaeto I though I would take some pictures and share them I know is just chaeto but I though it was cool.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

explor3r said:


> REEF PUBES!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm trimming mine anyone want some ?

Chaeto that is !


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

This thread is hilarious lolol


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah, I want some trimmings

-deez


----------



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

*me too, too!*



Mikeylikes said:


> I'm trimming mine anyone want some ?
> 
> Chaeto that is !


I'll take some too!

Please...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Obviously Puerto Rico is the refugium of the carribean........


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

crayon said:


> obviously puerto rico is the refugium of the carribean........


lol...........


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Obviously Puerto Rico is the refugium of the carribean........


Well not so obvious not everyone knows as much as you do..lol don't worry this year Ill take you to the refugium


----------



## Sandman86 (Jan 10, 2015)

ohh i would like some if you still got anyleft? whats ur location?im in newmarket area


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a lot of it.....!


----------

